# Picked up a '64 with options!



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all, been away for a while. Wanted to show off a new score I picked up upstate NY. It's a 64 with a snow cab! I've never seen one that old with a vintage cab to go along with it, I had to have it. Currently not running, and broken down to fit in my truck, but I will reassemble it when I get home and post more pics. Original paint is in great shape and it has a rubber boot over the shift button that I've never seen either. (And I've been looking at these OLD ones for years)
Sorry about the sideways pics.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice score Ray! 

Just how far upstate where you?


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I am up at lake George for the week in a training class, the blower was in east Berne, about 20 min south west of Albany. I took and nice leisurely ride last night to pick it up. Can't wait to get it home, the pics I took don't do it any justice, it's a pretty cool piece.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice find, look forward to the updates.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice Ray! Love the Cab those things are classics.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

So...Got it home and took a closer look, Tecumseh serial #3233 so looks like it may be a '63. Ariens #30153 on the bucket and 17140 on the tractor. This is truly a "barn find", was clearly stored in a dry place all these years. Where the paint is worn off inside the chute and bucket, the bare metal is actually silver, no rust. The inside of the gas tank is spotless and there is still a cardboard ring around the gas cap. Looks like it was used a handful of times and put away. Everything spins as it should, minimal paint loss, will be a fun project over the next few months. Definitely need new tires, they are eggs from being flat. Anyone ever seen that rubber boot over the shift knob before? And yes, it has the belt cover, I forgot to put it on there before it took the pics. It's real dirty, she just needs a good bath.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

More pics


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Check out those shoes! There is literally no wear on them. And it also had a drift cutter attached.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1 there, BROTHER 1962.:wavetowel2:*


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> I am up at lake George for the week in a training class, the blower was in east Berne, about 20 min south west of Albany. I took and nice leisurely ride last night to pick it up. Can't wait to get it home, the pics I took don't do it any justice, it's a pretty cool piece.


CC - how did you miss out on that one - practically in your backyard !


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Ray! An you have been gone a *long* time. Good to hear from you. That is a beautiful find. I can't believe the condition. Don't be such a stranger. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------

